# contador de vueltas para circuito de slot



## hooky (Mar 3, 2006)

hola, formo parte de un club de slot.
he creado un contador de cuatro pistas utilizando contadores 4033b ke ja me dan los datos con señal bcd, (el contador es de dos digitos), pero tengo un problema a la hora de contar, cada vez ke pasa un coche me cuente + de 1 un pulso cada vez como puedo solucionarlo.

gracies.....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 3, 2006)

Ese falso disparo es producido por el efecto rebote: un ruido introducido por el pulsador debido a la uniformidad de sus contactos. Para solucionarlo utiliza un comparador de ventana "schmitt trigger" como el 74LS14 a la entrada de reloj del CD4033, con esto se normalizaran los pulsos y se evitaran los falsos conteos.

Saludos.


----------



## hooky (Mar 3, 2006)

gracias por la ayuda.
el 7414 puede trabajar con voltajes de 12v al ser ttl.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 3, 2006)

Si utilizas un 7414 de tecnología cmos como el 74HC14 creo que si, pero de todas formas busca su datasheet porque no estoy muy seguro.

Saludos.


----------

